# Insulin needed for slimming world bars



## Denise43 (Apr 25, 2016)

My dad died suddenly last month and he used to look after my moms insulin. Since he passed away this as now under my care due to my mom have short term memory loss from a stoke. I'm fine with her carb and insulin levels if I can see the picture in the carb book, but occasionally she fancies something sweet which my dad denied her. Would she be able to have slimming world bars (which I have) and what insulin would she need. I would be grateful off any advice. Thank you


----------



## Copepod (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Denice43. Sorry to hear of your Dad's passing away.

Most packaged foods have details of their carbohydrate content on the label. So, check the amount of carbohydrate per bar / biscuit and use the insulin ratios to work out how much insulin to give.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2016)

Denise43 said:


> My dad died suddenly last month and he used to look after my moms insulin. Since he passed away this as now under my care due to my mom have short term memory loss from a stoke. I'm fine with her carb and insulin levels if I can see the picture in the carb book, but occasionally she fancies something sweet which my dad denied her. Would she be able to have slimming world bars (which I have) and what insulin would she need. I would be grateful off any advice. Thank you


Hi Denise, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your dad  

It sounds like you are already familiar with the concept of adjusting the insulin according to how much carbohydrate is in the snack or meal, so it's just a case of finding out how many carbs are in the bar. It's usually on the packaging, or you can google it and put 'nutrition' ni the search - this will normally tell you how much carb is in something. Be sure to use the carbohydrate value, not just the 'sugar'. You might find the following guide helpful in understanding carb-counting:

https://shop.diabetes.org.uk/usr/downloads/Carbs-Count-2012-reduced.pdf

Please let us know if you have any other questions and we will be happy to help


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi Denise
I'm sorry to hear about your dad, that must be very difficult for you and your Mum.  I don't know about the slimming world bars since I've never had one, but a bit of something sweet is absolutely fine provided it's covered by the insulin.  I find its best to have a sweet treat with a meal because the rest of the food slows it down a bit.  I'd avoid sweets as in jelly babies, mints, toffees because they tend to hit the blood stream too quickly, but I'm a regular dark chocolate eater (just a small bar or a few squares of a big bar).  Hope you and your Mum are coping Ok, and don't be scared to ask questions or join us for a general rant if needed, we're all very nice


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 26, 2016)

There you go Denise 

Hi-Fi Light Bar (Slimming World)
per 1 bar (20g) - Calories: 70kcal | Fat: 1.00g | Carbs: 12.30g | Prot: 1.00g  
Hi-Fi Light Rocky Road (Slimming World)
per 1 bar (20g) - Calories: 73kcal | Fat: 1.20g | Carbs: 12.80g | Prot: 1.00g  
Hi-Fi Deluxe (Slimming World)
per 1 bar (31g) - Calories: 121kcal | Fat: 3.60g | Carbs: 16.40g | Prot: 2.10g  
Hi-Fi Mint Crunch (Slimming World)
per 1 bar (32g) - Calories: 123kcal | Fat: 3.00g | Carbs: 20.70g | Prot: 1.50g


----------

